# fairings



## 3tyretrackterry (9 Feb 2011)

Just thought i would run a suggestion past the wealth of knowledge available- Taking into consideration the high cost of recumbent bike/trike fairings has anyone got any thoughts on using a motorbike windscreen as a recumbent fairing. I appreciate that the mounting brackets would have to be made seperatly but is there any mileage in this train of thought
few figures to use motorbike windshield approx cost £40 on ebay may be cheaper from scrap yard classifieds etc
recumbent fairing without mounting kit approx $200 
main questions to consider is a Mbike fairing large enough, is it too heavy and could the mounting bracket be made from non specialist equipment ie no welding

another thought would be vac form my own fairing cost of PETG sheet approx £15 cost of vac forming £?? at present

any advice would be appreciated
PS i know there is a fairing on ebay at present am keeping an eye on it to see what it goes for


----------



## mickle (9 Feb 2011)

It kind of depends on what coverage and shape your after. And of course weight might play a part too. And can it be physically adapted to fit? Probably - its all just nuts and bolts.

There's a lot to be said for the idea aside from the economic argument, there are some very swish looking mcycle fairings around, recumbent builders could learn a lot from the styling in other areas of vehicular design. Even some of the world finest velomobiles have a bit of 'knocked together in a shed' about them.


----------



## trickletreat (9 Feb 2011)

Hi Ian, how is it going? I made a screen with the same sheeting and some ally strip...see here

http://www.cyclechat..._1#entry1303135

The only problem has been the ally strip failing at bolt points, so when they get too short to re-drill then I will use something else. It's not to heavy and keeps the wind /rain off my daughter. I think you could easily diy one for your trike, there is a weight penalty, and at low speeds in strong winds, it either helps or hinders, depending on wind direction. The other thing is to use large washers without rubber grommets, or the screen 'stars' at bolt points. I used ..Barkston, The Plastic People www.theplasticpeople.co.uk Nigel


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (9 Feb 2011)

thanks for the replies 
Mickle in answer to your question thesort of coverage im looking for is either Windwrap GX , XT or HPV Streamer size at best probably 3ft x2ft or 900mm x600mm depending on your vintage
Trickletreat long time no see I am doing well and am riding as much as possible i had seen your cover which is what got the brain juices flowing a while ago then i saw the fairing on ebay which started me off again I like to tinker and was thinking of plastic conduit for the mounting as it can be bent with a spring and does hold its shape
keep the replies coming


----------



## markg0vbr (9 Feb 2011)

http://www.cb1.com/~john/Exercise/recumbent.html
might be worth a look at this.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (9 Feb 2011)

Hello Mark 
Hows the hip today
Interesting read from that link but i think it is a bit bigger than i'm looking for.
Am looking for something about streamer size maybe a tad bigger.
What fairing have you got Just reread the hip thread and you have a streamer where did you get it from
Are you still going to be ok for the Notts ride as i am looking at participating in that and would be good to trike with you again
Get Well soon


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Feb 2011)

Have a look at the WISIL projects pages:



Lots of info and advice especially thir support frames for fairings using PVC pipes!








Also on forming your own fairings....


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Feb 2011)

The " BMW K 1200 / 1300 GT High Windscreen" on Ebay is probably similar in size to the Windwrap XT and with the WISIL mounts would make it a practicable and cheap solution


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (9 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the links interesting reading keeps the ideas flowing


----------



## markg0vbr (10 Feb 2011)

3tyretrackterry said:


> Hello Mark
> Hows the hip today
> Interesting read from that link but i think it is a bit bigger than i'm looking for.
> Am looking for something about streamer size maybe a tad bigger.
> ...



i was thinking you could just use the bottom bit like a streamer and the pvc pipe bracket. the streamer i got from bike fx i think, it is on the trike and got the lads to winch me on to see how it looked, i am going to upgrade the clamps as i am not a fan of the hose clip ones it came with.
i am hoping to start a bit of light peddling 90% with the good leg after the 17th touch wood.

the streamer and whindwrap are quite flexible this stops the wobble board defect, and motobike screens are stiff and heavy but i cant see why they should not work, being stiff you could use nylon bolts and make the screen part of the structure. streamer and whindwrap need support frames to hold there shape.


----------



## markg0vbr (10 Feb 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> The " BMW K 1200 / 1300 GT High Windscreen" on Ebay is probably similar in size to the Windwrap XT and with the WISIL mounts would make it a practicable and cheap solution


page 13
http://www.sheffieldiambike.com/WheeltoWheel Dec 10 Jan 11.pdf
a bit added on at the bottom to make it rap around the feet a bit?


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Feb 2011)

thanks for that mark will look into it


----------



## markg0vbr (10 Feb 2011)

3tyretrackterry said:


> thanks for that mark will look into it



http://shop.scootech.co.uk/piaggio-x8-large-windscreen-622308-281-p.asp

don't know how big i would ask for dimensions
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PIAGGIO-FREE-...75?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item3a63256073


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Feb 2011)

Mark 
just have done im hoping for a reply soon also have spoken to a mate who knows a little about vac forming he says making a mould shouldnt be too difficult just gotta find a machine big enuff to vac form it now fingers crossed


----------



## markg0vbr (10 Feb 2011)

3tyretrackterry said:


> Mark
> just have done im hoping for a reply soon also have spoken to a mate who knows a little about vac forming he says making a mould shouldnt be too difficult just gotta find a machine big enuff to vac form it now fingers crossed



i can see the orders flooding in.


----------



## markg0vbr (11 Feb 2011)

ben 

*Trikeman's*
made a diy bracket for the replace the rear bracket on his streamer.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Feb 2011)

I will reply to the pm shortly when I get some time to take photos!

In the meanwhile a comment about the fixings and how you mount.

Both the GX and the streamer hav a mechanism to tip the fairing forward, this allws you to mount and then pull the fairing in closely to the rider. Ifthe frame is fixed then climbing in to the fairing can be an issue unless you are very supple, or you have to allow a greater space to climb into.


----------



## byegad (12 Feb 2011)

I'm 59 overweight and have Arthritis. As a child I was the one who couldn't touch his toes, I've never been supple. Yey I can get nto and out of my QNT with the Fairing in the down position. TBH all it takes is 'the knack'.


----------



## markg0vbr (12 Feb 2011)

byegad said:


> I'm 59 overweight and have Arthritis. As a child I was the one who couldn't touch his toes, I've never been supple. Yey I can get nto and out of my QNT with the Fairing in the down position. TBH all it takes is 'the knack'.



having seen you "mount/dismount" in the flesh it is as graceful as a olga corbet disingaging from the asymmetric bars with four ferrets stuffed down her tights, a joy and grace all of its self and once seen never forgotten.
he sort of goes from semi recumbent to vertical but your mind has this wonder full way of protecting it self from harm, so as when one leg actually passes through the other it fills in the blanks every body dose it every day without realising you are doing it, prevents you from seeing what can not happen.

i find i have a slight problem with my Russian cod peace nipping on re-entry , so i am now studding slightly perturbed chip-monk stile of recumbent-fu , i think cross eyed incontinent sloth stance is the way to go for now.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (17 Feb 2011)

Mark
If you get the chance could you take some pics of your fairing on your trike from side and front and a couple of close ups of the mounting kit in place showing position on the boom etc
Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## byegad (17 Feb 2011)

I didn't mention graceful, I don't do that. But I get in and out of the seat easily enough.


----------



## markg0vbr (24 Feb 2011)

have you seen this one?


http://www.recumbents.com/wisil/practical/hpvpfair.htm


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (25 Feb 2011)

Mark
I have seen that web page and i have used a couple of the ideas Today i finished the mounting kit and have bought the plastic for the screen so hopefully i will have some photos soon
Ian
I have bought 2mm petg for the screen and it weighs quite a bit more than the weight of a streamer is there anybody who knows what thickness petg a streamer fairing is made of


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (26 Feb 2011)

Spent the day in the garage and have finished the bulk of the fairing with a lot of help from 2 good friends. hopefully photos tomorrow I reckon i will have spent just shy of £50 and my time. Hopefully test run tomorrow as well
Photos at http://s784.photobucket.com/home/triker1_2009/index 2011 album


----------



## markg0vbr (27 Feb 2011)

i think you have some thing there, nice and neat rear bracket.
well done Ian.


----------



## trickletreat (28 Feb 2011)

Hi Ian,

it is looking good. It appears to me that you have used grommets, or padding to protect the screen at the mounting points. i did this at first when I used 2mm polycarbonate for our screen, the only problem was that as a result of using it on our lovely smooth surfaced roads! the screen star cracked at the fixing points. I was surprised as it is supposed to be 200x stronger than glass. A quick call to the plastics people, and they said to remove the padding and hard fix with metal washers...so a quick application of coptor tape to the starring and metal washers have done the trick...no more damage. I don't know if petg suffers in the same way.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (28 Feb 2011)

thanks for the tip will look into that thiugh the petg is surprisingly soft feeling if you know what i mean


----------



## markg0vbr (28 Feb 2011)

we wont pickye, we wont pickye, i will hold my breath until i am blue and i can you know<stamps foot>


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (5 Mar 2011)

11 mile ride today fairing mounted feet stayed warm the fairing performed admirably few tweaks needed but really pleased


----------



## markg0vbr (5 Mar 2011)

well done that man


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (9 Mar 2011)

Broke it on the second run of 17.9 mile approx speed of 38mph 2 days ago
Now tweaked and the rear bracket is beefed up a touch 
another test run tomorrow


----------



## markg0vbr (9 Mar 2011)

tested to destruction i like your stile.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Mar 2011)

couple of new pics on http://s784.photobuc...ker1_2009/index 2011 album
didnt get out to test today maybe tomorrow


----------

